# Around Hua Hin



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everybody,

So I just arrived in Cha-Am, where I will be living for the next year, and was curious if anybody knew of any good pubs to get pub food, shoot some pool, listen to music, watch a game, meet new people, etc. or any other good restaurants in town. Thanks for any info.

-Andrew


----------

